# ivman i jego punkt montowania

## taopai

czesc.

ostatnio zaczal mi przeszkadzac fakt, ze ivman mountuje mi "wkladane" nosniki danych w "/media/..." i chcialbym to zmienic, tyle ze nic nie moge na ten temat znalezc, a z plikow w "/etc/ivman/" nic nie wydedukowalem - po prostu nie wiem gdzie zmienia sie mu punkt montowania. a moze po prostu sie nie da? no w kazdym badz razie bede wdzieczny za kazda pomoc  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## piotruspan

a sprawdzałeś, czy nie poprostu w fstab ?

----------

## homikus

Mnie też to denerwuje, ale w fstab nic na ten temat nie ma...

----------

## Yatmai

 *piotruspan wrote:*   

> a sprawdzałeś, czy nie poprostu w fstab ?

 

Mnie zawsze, gdy podpinałem pendrive'a, dopisywał do fstab linijke, że /dev/sda1 ma mnotować na /media/SANVOL. Coś mi to przeszkadzało i chciałem /media/usb, więc stworzyłem własny wpis (bo ten stworzony automatycznie znikał po wyjęciu pen'a) podpinam toto, a demon znów korzysta z wpisu, który sam sobie dopisał... Po za tym, sam folder /media/SANVOL był rownież tworzony w trakcie montowania. A chciałem do niego zrobić dowiązanie, ale gdy taki był już obecny to montował pod /media/SANVOL1.

Pewnie można by to jakoś przekonfigurować, ale wywaliłem hal,ivman i co tam było z tym jeszcze związane, dopisałem własny wpis do fstab i generalnie,  że będe musiał wpisać mount /usb to korona mi z głowy nie spadnie, a przynajmniej mam pewność, że nie zamontuje mi pen'a synchronicznie :]

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> a przynajmniej mam pewność, że nie zamontuje mi pen'a synchronicznie :]

 

to dalej tak montuje?

aż muszę sprawdzić, z jakimi parametrami montuje mi moją kartę pamięci z aparatu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

używam hala + pmount w kde

----------

## msch

ja zainstalowalem sobie ivmana, ale zauwazyzlem, ze pmount rowniez jest obecne. po lekturze man pmount wydaje mi sie, ze:

a) "problem" tkwi w przekazywaniu nazwy urzadzenia do tego programu (pmount montuje w /media/DEVICE_LABEL

b) punkt mountowania w /media/ jest zapisany na stale w binarce

wiec kolejne moje przypuszczenie - chcesz zmienic /media - pogrzeb w kodzie i skompiluj sam. a co do device_label to nie wiem. chociaz tez nie wiem, czy ivman i te inne dbusy hale dzialaja w oparciu o pmount.

----------

## mziab

Nieprawda, ścieżkę tą można zmienić. Spróbuj:

```
cd /usr/share/hal

grep -ir /media *
```

W ten sposób odnajdziesz xmlowy config hala. Wystarczy zmienić jedną linię.

----------

## taopai

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Wystarczy zmienić jedną linię.

 

u mnie nie dziala :/

pokombinuje pozniej z wpisami w fstab

dzieki za odpowiedzi

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## sandmanpl

ja zrobilem tak ze mam wpisy w fstab z punktem montowania /mnt/bal-bla

usunąłem katalog /media

i montuje mi tak jak zapisałem w fstab

niewiem czy to ma znaczenie w tym przypadku czy ivman dziala w trybie root czy jako nie-root

----------

## taopai

 *sandmanpl wrote:*   

> ja zrobilem tak ze mam wpisy w fstab z punktem montowania /mnt/bal-bla
> 
> usunąłem katalog /media
> 
> i montuje mi tak jak zapisałem w fstab

 

a jakie <opts> masz ustawione dla tego wpisu? ja na razie myslalem o czyms takim:

```
/dev/hdd     /mnt/cdrom     auto     managed     0 0
```

ale nie wiem czy samo managed wystarczy... najwyzej sam sprawdze dzis wieczorem  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## msch

u mnie sie w ogóle cos zrypalo nagle, w grupie plugdev jestem a nie moge jako user ani zamontowac swojego pendrive'a, ani go potem odmontowac a na chama go wyjmowac to raczej niebezpiecznie  :Razz: 

od raku: ort.

----------

## sandmanpl

ja to mam tak

```

/dev/sda1       /mnt/flash       vfat    defaults,users,umask=000     0 0

/dev/sda        /mnt/iriver      vfat    defaults,users,umask=000     0 0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/cdrom       iso9660 ro,user                      0 0

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

a ja mam tak i montuje do /mnt/<gdzie chce>

```

/dev/hdc                /mnt/dvdrw      iso9660         user,unhide,noauto,ro   0 0

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *msch wrote:*   

> u mnie sie wogole cos zrypalo nagle, w grupie plugdev jestem a nie moge jako user ani zamontowac swojego pendrive'a, ani go potem odmontowac a na chama go wyjmowac to raczej niebezpiecznie :P
> 
> od raku: ort.

 

[OT]

@raku

Jak już poprawiasz to mógłbyś to "wogole" też bo aż oczy bolą... :-P

[/OT]

Co do tematu to mi ivman "psuł" czytanie niektórych płyt cd. Twierdził mi wtedy (za dmesg), że coś jest "nieczytalne", a tymczasem mount z palca sobie spokojnie z tym radził. Na szczęście jest 

```
emerge -C ivaman
```

 <-;

----------

